# A few shots of Hitch



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Just a few pictures of Hitch after a bath...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Hitch is such a cutie!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Omg omg omg he is so cute!!!!!!!!! haha. Hitch is absolutely adorable. I love every single picture. Be careful or I might come hedgie nap him.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

How adorable! My baby is a total grump after bathtime, haha. Hitch looks happy and very cute.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Only 1 word.... Adorable

And his name is so cute, it suits him


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, his ears are huge! He is way too cute. Maybe he will fit in a spare pocket... *shifty eyes*

:lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Again and again the rumors! I heard Hitch wants to come and live with me!!!!!!!!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

*New Hitch Pictures *


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, aww, he's trying to give you the "I swear I'm angry at you" face! I won't fall for it! :lol:


----------



## dragonfly3007 (Feb 14, 2010)

What beautiful colouring!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's attempting to do a mad face but only accomplishing adorable  Love the pics


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

He is really adorable!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great pictures, nice try at a frowny-face, Hitch, we're not buying it!

Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hitch sure does seem to like the camera  great pics!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He's like "Grr why is that thing in my face. But the camera loves me!" :lol:


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

A few more random shots of Hitch:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0 ... directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b ... directlink


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How cute! I just love how he has his foot sticking out in the second pic


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

For some reason I can't see all the pictures  Is there a website where I can see them?


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

I am not sure what they shots were at the beginning but I think they got deleted from wherever they were.. sorry!
S.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I could not see them either. But the last lone one is just adorable!!!!!!!!!!! He is just gorgeous!


----------

